# Oil Pump



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello guys, Does anyone know if the LS2 oil pump ever needs to be changed
if it is scheduled to be changed after x Miles for example?

Thanks


----------



## hilti (Feb 6, 2010)

There is no recommended interval for the oil pump.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Allright, thanks a lot


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Replace when you rebuild the engine.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

hilti said:


> There is no recommended interval for the oil pump.





Rukee said:


> Replace when you rebuild the engine.


:agree

You can upgrade when you go with a BIG cam.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

**

i guess the quality of it aint that bad then


----------

